# Frozen milk



## Fiesty1958 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good morning, can I use frozen milk to make cheese? Nellie has very rich milk and I have a bunch in the freezer. But if I need to use fresh that's alright too. I would like to try making some this week; any suggestions on which type of cheese to start with? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, you can use frozen milk
Barb


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, I use frozen milk too. Just thaw slowly, overnight and it should reconstitute itself. Stir well.


----------



## TroyG (Nov 20, 2009)

You guys use Calcium Chloride on frozen milk? I use fresh, but was told to use the CC to help stabilize and make more consistent batches.


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

CaCl2 helps with frozen milk. How do your curds look with fresh? Hold their shape after cutting, or do they shatter easily when stirred? If they hold their shape, you don't need it. If you get a weak set, like when using winter milk, a little CaCl2 usually helps.


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

When you say "thaw it slowly", do you mean to take it out and let it sit out all nght to thaw? Or should it thawed in the refridgerator? Thank you.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Definitely in the fridge.


----------

